# looking a business partner/tourism/tours



## eagle traveller

Hello everyone, I'm Daniel of eagletraveller, I have my little and new business in Sydney! I'm looking for Australian partner for expand my business! We are yong business men, with a good worked until now, we have a small bus and we do lot of interest tours around NSW! We have a lot of overseas customers! Anyway if you want more details, we can meet and talk together  cheers


----------



## cashflows

*Loan*

Do you need an urgent loan? Here is your chance to get a loan from our company at an interest rate of 3%. Our loans are secured and guaranteed. Contact us today, with the amount needed. Email: cf.fin(at) hotmail dot com


----------



## professor cebu

interested to put up a satellite office in asia pacific region?


----------



## Australianonline

Would you look at expanding to WA?


----------

